# Suspension..HELP!



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

I am really confused on what exactly to purchase in order to fix my suspension. My Maxima bounces around alot but doesn't wear through tires very fast. I noticed the rear tires wear on the inside before they do on the outside. And the front seems to be really loose when I hit bumps. It sometimes bottoms out if i'm going fast enough. I have the '94 GXE. VG30E. With the J30 chassis. If anybody can tell me what I need to buy to do the repairs I can do it myself. I know plenty about my car and how to fix it, suspension is just a really grey area for me. Thanks alot guys.

Jerett


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Your car probably needs struts. While you're at it replace the springs as well. The bouncing is coming from worn out struts. If your tires are wearing on the inside the springs are probably worn as well causing your rear tires to have to much negative camber. Replace the springs and struts as a package and you will be much happier with the results. It is not hard to do, but you will need to have a spring compressor. Get new strut nearings for the front as well. I always believe that if one part wears, all those connected to it wear as well. After you are done with that, get a four wheel alignment.


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

So..new struts in the front and new springs in the back?


----------



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

Also check your front stabilizer links on both ends of the bar. I had one broken and the car
used to dip and dive on the highway. Changed both, now it rides like new!!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

1994MAXGXE said:


> So..new struts in the front and new springs in the back?


New struts and springs both front and back. The biggest problem people make for themselves is trying to "only do what is needed". All componants work together, and therefore, wear together. When replacing struts, replace all four, and on a car as old as yours, springs too. Additionally, at the very least, check all bushings, bearings and rod ends. A completely rebuilt suspension will last a lot longer than a partially "repaired" one. Shortcuts always come back to haunt you and end up costing more.


----------



## mandy82 (Jun 8, 2007)

your nissan strut mounts might need replacement. you should change every single one of them when you change one. check also on your suspension brushing. it may need some replacement too.


----------

